# Way of the Wicked - A Campaign for Evil PCs [PFRPG] Discussion (FULL)



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2012)

*Be the Bad Guy!*

The Kingdom of Talingarde is the most noble, virtuous, peaceful nation in the known world. This is the story of how you burned this insipid paradise to the ground.

It’s only fair. They burned you first.

They condemned you for your wicked deeds. They branded you. They shipped you to the worst prison in the kingdom. In three days, you die. In three days, the do-gooders pray they’ll be rid of you.

They’ve given you three days. The fools, that’s more than you need to break out. And then, it will be their turn to face the fire.

Greetings one and all! I am recruiting for the Way of the Wicked Adventure Path, a campaign for evil-aligned characters. This is a very thoughtfully-designed adventure path from Fire Mountain Games, crafted with intelligence and attention to detail. Simply put, this is an evil campaign done right...and I want to run it here as a pbp. If that's got your interest piqued, read on...

Campaign Seeds

_Guilty. You are a lawbreaker – the worst of the worst. Too dangerous to live amongst the good people of Talingarde, they dragged you in chains before a magistrate and condemned you. They sent you to the worst prison in the land and there they forever marked you. They held you down and branded you with a runic F. You are forsaken. You won’t be at Branderscar Prison for long. Branderscar is only a holding pen. In three days – justice comes. In three days – everything ends. What a pity. If only there was a way out of this stinking rat-hole. If only there was a way to escape. If only… No. No one has ever escaped from Branderscar Prison. This is where your story ends._

[sblock=What is Talingarde?]
Talingarde is the most virtuous, peaceful, noble nation in the world today. This land is ruled by King Markadian V called the Brave of House Darius. He has only one heir – the beautiful princess Bellinda. This benevolent monarchy is heavily intertwined with the Church of Mitra, the Shining Lord. You are from Talingarde. This is your home. You have lived here your entire life. And if they gave you half a chance, you would have your revenge on all of them.[/sblock]
[sblock=Who is Mitra?]
Mitra, the so-called Shining Lord, is the god of the sun, bravery, honor, justice, charity and other such pusillanimous rubbish. The Church of Mitra is the preeminent religion of Talingarde these days. The Knights of the Alerion, the elite warriors of Talingarde, are a Mitran order. The monks of St. Macarius, who travel the land healing the sick and the helping the needy, are also a Mitran order. The House of Darius, the royal family of Talingarde, are devout followers of Mitra. It wasn’t always this way. Before the Darians took over, Talingarde worshipped an entire pantheon of deities. Preeminent among those deities was Asmodeus, Prince of Hell, Lord of Ambition and Order. Now it is forbidden to worship Asmodeus. To do so is to be condemned. The Mitrans destroyed all the Asmodean temples and burned his books and priests. There are no followers of Asmodeus anymore in Talingarde – at least none who will admit so publicly. Devout Mitrans will not say the name Asmodeus. He is simply “The Fallen” or “The Enemy”.[/sblock]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Character Creation Notes
-1st Level PCs
-*25* Point Buy
-Pathfinder Core Rulebook, Advanced Players Guide (note: I hate summoners!), Ultimate Combat, Ultimate Magic are allowed sources. Other sources possibly considered on a case by case basis. Just ask.
-No overtly monstrous races (there's infiltration and skullduggery aplenty to be done here).
-Alignments Allowed: LE (strongly encouraged), NE, or N/LN with evil tendencies. That's it.
-Characters will begin with no equipment. They are prisoners after all! Saves time on character sheets, too.
-No traits for this game. Instead, each PC will be allowed to take two extra skill points at each level.
-PCs begin as inmates at Branderscar Prison, and thus are guilty of having committed one of the following crimes...you may embellish your own details as far as what exactly you did, to whom, and how you got caught. Each option also conveys a small mechanical benefit, which I will reveal after your decision has been made.
[sblock=List of Possible Crimes]
Arson, Attempted Murder, Blasphemy, Consorting with Dark Powers, Desecration, Desertion, Dueling unto Death, Extortion, Forgery, Fraud, Grave Robbery, Heresy, High Theft, High Treason, Kidnapping, Murder, Piracy, Sedition, Slave-Taking, Slave Trading.[/sblock] 
-Class notes: No paladins, gunslingers, ninja, samurai or summoners (I hate summoners!) are allowed. Clerics and Inquisitors would do really well to be worshipers of Asmodeus. The Anti-paladin from the APG is permitted (houseruled to allow any evil alignment instead of requiring Chaotic Evil). The Assassin PrC is allowed if you want to work towards that. Barbarians and Druids are not strictly prohibited, but may be problematic and thus are not really encouraged. 

This is something different, to be sure, but it promises to be a hell of a lot of fun (in more ways than one). We'll need four players to get the game off the ground, but I'd probably take as many as six if there is enough interest. If more than six should throw their hats in the ring, I'll have to think of some way to whittle things down. For now, please post if you're interested in playing, along with any other thoughts or questions you may have.


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2012)

My interest is piqued as I took a look over at Fire Mountain Games and read a few reviews of the AP.

Also I have always wanted to play a firebug, but heroes don't go around burning everything and everyone.

So Arson would be his crime of choice and worshiping Asmodeus fits well.

Not sure what class I may play will just wait and see about filling out a party role - any class can like fire. 

HM


----------



## Caim (May 28, 2012)

I'm actually in a game for this AP but the GM is afk and it looks like it'll be declared dead very soon. The game never got past the prison escape. So I am interested in this game as well.

HM it sounds like your an alchemist my friend. As for what I would play I was thinking barbarian who is/was a slave taker/trader, a rogue that is on his way to being a hired killer, or a magus who just enjoys killing. For the magus I would like permission to use the Dervish Dance feat. If your not familiar with the feat it allows you to use your Dex mod instead of Str mod for damage with a scimitar.

Edit: Just noticed you didn't include Ultimate Magic in the books allowed. So is magus out?

Edit: Actually I think I'll wait and see what happens with the GM from the other game and go from there and let someone else have this spot.


----------



## Disposable Hero (May 28, 2012)

My interest is piqued as well. As far as what class I would like to play...I'm not really sure but I'm sure I can come up with something very soon.


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2012)

That's interesting. I think I would like to play a Witch for that game. Probably accused of Consorting with Dark Powers, Extortion and/or High Theft


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2012)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> Edit: Just noticed you didn't include Ultimate Magic in the books allowed. So is magus out?
> 
> Edit: Actually I think I'll wait and see what happens with the GM from the other game and go from there and let someone else have this spot.



Understood.

I actually overlooked Ultimate Magic as an allowable source, but I have now updated my original post to include it. So, for the record, a magus would be allowed.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2012)

I too am very piqued by this concept.  I would probably go with the route of either a deserter or consorting with dark powers.  Inquisitor more than likely.  How many are you taking for this adventure?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> I too am very piqued by this concept.  I would probably go with the route of either a deserter or consorting with dark powers.  Inquisitor more than likely.  How many are you taking for this adventure?



I'll have to cap this at 6 PCs, just for the sake of my own sanity.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2012)

Couple of notes:

1. I have no problem with prospective PCs having committed more than one of the listed crimes. However, one should be designated as 'primary' for purposes of conveying the bonus.

2. I'll be looking to assemble a group of villains who have all committed different crimes, if at all possible. I like variety.


----------



## Disposable Hero (May 28, 2012)

Hmmm I was thinking dwarf inquisitor with the heresy inquisition but if Fangor would like inquisitor be my guest. Also why would barbarian be a poor choice?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2012)

Worg said:


> Hmmm I was thinking dwarf inquisitor with the heresy inquisition but if Fangor would like inquisitor be my guest. Also why would barbarian be a poor choice?



The chaotic tendencies of barbarians are likely to be at odds in a campaign which assumes the PCs are lawful evil, or at least have sympathies which lie in that direction.


----------



## hafrogman (May 28, 2012)

I'm looking at this and thinking that I should give Pathfinder another chance . . . or that I can't pass up an opportunity to get into one of Mal's games.

Looking over the list of crimes, High Treason always sounds like fun.  How long have the Darians been in power?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2012)

I think my concept of the Inquisitor would be akin to a devote follower of Asmodeus, who deemed the current powers in standing were not enough.  They were soft, unsure, weak.  This was not his way, and he knew what was asked of him.  Asmodeus yearned for ambitious followers.  Those that would restore order.  It was time to break off his ties to the current powers and work to bring about what he truly believes is what is right.  By any means possible...

Deserter of the followers of Mitra, he strives for a new world.


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2012)

The drunk man seem pleased by her talent. Luckily, he was easily satisfied because her mind was elsewhere. She was listening for her target arrival. She heard the footstep in the hall, and a discreet double knock on the door. He was here! She waited another ten minutes, to give the chance for her target to get well distracted by Sadia. She was the best of the house.

Suddenly, the man she was playing with felt asleep. Good thing, he won't awake before the morning. He was smelling so much the alcohol that he won't even remember that she never finished her work. Anyway, it won't matter, tomorrow, she will be gone of the city. She won't be welcome anymore.

She quickly don a short skirt and a bra. She opens her door and look. No one in the hall. Perfect. It took her months to gain a job in this brothel. And it took her a few more month to understand the habit of the target. Sir Broderwick was the owner of the mine where was working her father. He died when she was only 4 years old. The security in the mine was lacking because the greedy owner didn't want to spend a copper for the safety of his worker. 

She walked slowly in the hall. She climbed the stair that lead to the penthouse. Her viper slowly crawled away, scooting to see the two guard that generally guard the door when her target came here. Sir Broderwick didn't took care of the widow of the people working for him. He just let her mother to herself. She became a whore by necessity. It took only two years before she was found dead. She had been raped and her throat had been slit. She became an orphan and she was only 6 years old.

When she arrived in front of the penthouse door, the two guards was sleeping. They won't awake before she was long gone. Sir Broderwick was taking his pleasure behind that door. It will be the last time. She will kill him for the death of her parents. For her many years as a low born street rats, for her many years earning her due with her body. Tonight, she will get her revenge. She slowly opened the door. A few words whispered and the man felt asleep. Another few words and Sadia felt asleep.

She entered the room and draw her dagger. As she looked over the bed, she was already seeing Sir Broderwick with his male parts gone, his throat slit. He would have a fate similar as her mother. What she didn't saw, it was one of the guard, one who had faked his sleep, was walking silently behind her, his weapon drawn...

-=-=-=-=-

Female Human Witch accused of Attempted Murder and Consorting with Dark Powers. If someone else want one of these two accusations, I'll make the other my main. If neither would be taken, I think Attempted Murder would better fit as she wouldn't have displayed that much her supernatural abilities.


----------



## Disposable Hero (May 28, 2012)

I'm looking cavalier over right now and may give one a shot. Fangor are you going for a tanky type of inquisitor?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> I'm looking at this and thinking that I should give Pathfinder another chance . . . or that I can't pass up an opportunity to get into one of Mal's games.
> 
> Looking over the list of crimes, High Treason always sounds like fun.  How long have the Darians been in power?



You're too kind, sir!

The Darians have ruled for a relatively short time, only 80 years or so.

The adventure book contains a pretty lengthy background writeup detailing the rise of the current monarchy. I want to read it thoroughly to make sure it won't spoil anything; if it does not, I'll post it for your perusal. There might be some historical tidbits of interest to a scholarly character.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2012)

Worg said:


> I'm looking cavalier over right now and may give one a shot. Fangor are you going for a tanky type of inquisitor?



I have no problem with a Cavalier, but obviously some Orders are more appropriate than others for this type of game. Which did you have in mind?


----------



## Disposable Hero (May 28, 2012)

I was looking at Order of the Dragon and Order of the Cockatrice. But I'm kickin a few ideas around with it. I was also thinking either an anti-paladin or a magus. I will figure it out in a little bit. Also I want to see what everyone else is going to do.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2012)

As promised, a bit of history.

[sblock=The Rise of House Darius]
Talingarde may be a peaceful and prosperous kingdom
at the start of the campaign, but the nation has certainly
had a troubled past. Only eighty years ago, the
kingdom weathered a bitter war of succession fought
between the largely half-elven nobility of House Barca
and the human dynasty of House Darius. Both had claim
to the throne and their supporters amongst the fractured
nobility of the isle.
On the Plains of Tamberlyn just north of the capital
city, two great armies met and decided the future of this
dominion. One army was commanded by King Jaraad
of House Barca, a great half-elven hero mounted on a
griffon, the symbol of his house. The other was led by
Markadian of House Darius, a young upstart paladin
who would not bow before all the gods of the Talirean
pantheon (in particular Asmodeus).
The Battle of Tamberlyn remains the most famous
conflict in all of Talingarde’s history. House Darius was
gravely outnumbered but far more fiercely committed to
their holy cause. Much of House Barca’s army was paid
mercenaries fighting for nothing more than gold.
The Battle was fought between two large stone spires
(the so-called Lords of Tamberlyn) that rise from otherwise
level ground. A small brook splits the spires
crossed only in one place by an ancient stone bridge.
The brook is not deep but still would be difficult for men
in armor to cross.
Markadian took to the field first, seizing the bridge
with his knights and positioning infantry on both his
right and left flank. The famed archers of Barrington
and Embryl, with their mighty
longbows of yew, were positioned
behind the infantry.
Outnumbering his foe many
times, King Jaraad hoped for a
quick victory and sent his mercenary
crossbowmen forward
to bombard the knights on the
bridge. The hope was that a few
volleys of crossbow shot would
kill many of the knights and paladins
of House Darius. Deprived
of their leadership, the rest of the
soldiery would likely flee from the
battlefield when the king moved the
bulk of Barca’s army forward.
However, the crossbowmen advanced too
close and the infantry on Darius’ right flank performed
a surprise charge. The charge caught the mercenaries
off guard and they fled with hardly a shot fired.
So disgusted was the knight commander of Barca
behind the mercenaries that he ordered his knights to
charge forward through the “cowardly retreating rabble”
to attack the relatively exposed Darian infantry. The result
was a chaotic muddle of panicked mercenary and
tangled knights. It was then that the Darian archers begin
to fire their volleys. The arrows rained down on the
knights and took a princely toll on the Barcan force.
King Jaraad saw the muddle that his left had become
and ordered the other pincer of his army forward. They
moved swiftly at first along the banks of the brook but
soon found themselves equally bogged down in mud.
They too began to receive a hail of arrows.
Finally the Barcan left pushed through the mercenaries
and charged the bridge. It was here that the heaviest
fighting of the battle took place. On the bridge of Tamberlyn
the knights of Darius met the full might of the
Barcan army and held the line. The Barcan army was
packed in so tight trying to cross the bridge that there
rear ranks were at the mercy of the Embryllian archers.
King Jaraad could watch the slaughter no longer. He
flew his elite personal command – a dozen knights on
griffons to the other side of the bridge hoping to flank
the defenders and break their line. What he encountered
instead was the young Lord Markadian and his personal
guard.
The battle between Markadian’s knights and the griffon
riders has been immortalized in several songs and
plays. Suffice to say that after a great battle, a dozen
dead griffons littered the field and only Markadian of
Darius and King Jaraad of Barca remained combatant.
They fought fiercely and in the end, Markadian slew Jaraad
upon the banks of the Tamberlyn brook and claimed
the throne of Talingarde.
At the end of the day, the battle had proved to be a
slaughter. The military might of House Barca was broken
and House Darius came to power. It would have
been easy then for House Darius to seek revenge against
their former enemies but instead King Markadian I called
the Victorious showed mercy.
He allowed the nobles of House Barca to keep their
lands if they would only swear loyalty to the new king
and bow before the great god Mitra. The offer was accepted
and peace once more came to Talingarde. The
crisis of succession was over and the religion of the isle
was decided. Mitra the Shining Lord became head of
the Talirean pantheon.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2012)

Interested so far...

HolyMan - Undecided, guilty of Arson
Worg - Undecided (perhaps Cavalier, Antipaladin, or Magus)
Velmont - Witch, guilty of Consorting with Dark Powers or Attempted Murder (nice backstory, by the way!)
Fangor the Fierce - Inquisitor of Asmodeus, guilty of Desertion (?) *see comment below*
hafrogman - Undecided, guilty of High Treason

Fangor, I wonder if Heresy or Blasphemy might actually be a more fitting crime for your concept. I think desertion refers more to a military deserter.

Still room for one more!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 28, 2012)

Probably Blasphemy, if you want to go that route.  He had been in training for the service of Mitra, yet something had not settled with him.  His faith was pulled elsewhere, and eventually, upon stumbling upon some ancient pamphlet with the ideals of Asmodeus, he then knew that he had a true calling.  

He openly defied an order that would have went against his newfound belief, refusing to burn some hidden books and relics that were in honor of Asmodeus.  He was immediately beaten and thrown out as a blasphemer.  He was imprisoned, given no quarter, sentenced to death so that he could 'face his god' in person, and sent to prison to await his death.

The guards openly ridiculed him, taunting him with statements of 'Where's your patron now?".  A cruel smile was his only reply, as he knew that he would meet his patron, and there would be hell to pay, if he had any say so in it.

His favored form of combat is 'up close and personal', as he likes to watch the horror in his opponents eyes, as they realize their demise is coming.  Possibly sword and shield combo.  I would like to know what domains Asmodeus uses for his followers, as that would help me flesh out a character.

He could also go with the quick strike type of combatant, setting up the foes for flanks, teamwork, etc.  Possibly even working with another character to setup a background as knowing each other.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2012)

Domains of Asmodeus: Evil, Fire, Law, Magic, Trickery


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2012)

I'd like to throw in for this as well.  I've always wanted to get an evil campaign going myself, and I'm curious as to how this plays out.

I might like to go with an assassin type - sneaky, devious, perhaps a master of disguise.  In terms of class and race, I'll have to look through the PF materials to see what interests me.


----------



## hafrogman (May 29, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> hafrogman - Undecided, guilty of High Treason



I think I'll go with a half-elven rogue.  The grandson of a noble who fought with King Jaraad.  His grandfather survived the battle and bent a knee to the new king to save his life and his holdings.  But he never changed his true allegiance, he raised his family to be loyal to the true line.

[sblock=Background]Hail House Barca!

I was raised by my grandfather.  I learned much from him about loyalty, about power, and about the history of our realm.  I also learned patience.  Eighty years have passed since he fought for our king.  The Darian fools that now attempt to lord over us pay no heed to the viper they nurture at their breast.  The Battle of Tamberlyn overtaxed House Darius even as it took our rightful king from us.  They declare it as a great victory, but as soon as it was over, to weak to secure their own victory, they turned to House Barca.  My Grandfather feigned obeisance to their weak human king, watching and waiting.  He raised me to be the instrument of House Barca's vengeance. 

My father was his first effort, eager for the task, but flawed in execution.  From my father I learned subtly.  He was killed in a duel of honor shortly after I was born.  He could not hold his tongue, and nearly ruined everything with his temper.  From that failure, my grandfather learned to teach me the skills that would allow me to blend in and fade away as needed to secure our efforts.

Throughout my life, I have lived as two men.  To the outside world I cultivated a bland, inoffensive youth, lacking in any particular ambition or talent.  Naturally this man was a perfect fit for the king's service.  He obtained a position as a minor clerk, making friends easily.  The kind of man you could tell anything to.  The other man was carefully trained from a young age in all manner of skills needed to topple House Darius from within. 

The plan was working, I was in a perfect position to gather information, analyze it and send it out to my grandfather to pass along.  And then he died . . . of simple old age.  My grandfather shielded me from our allies just as much as our enemies.  If they did not know the truth of me, they could not betray me.  But it also left me isolated.  I continued to accrue information in the hopes that I would find someone to pass it along to . . . but it left me vulnerable.  When they found the detailed accounting of the king's guard details in my desk, well that was when it all went south.

At my trial, the number of fools who came to speak for the man they thought they knew was laughable.  They were so convinced there must be a mistake.  But there was enough evidence for the magistrate.

Now I languish in this prison.  My grandfather taught me patience.  He waited eighty years for justice, and now he is dead.  The time for patience is over.  Now has come the time to act.[/sblock]

EDIT: And that's what I get for taking so long writing my background.  I'll defer to Insight if he wants to be a rogue and see if I can adapt my background to something else.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2012)

Awesome, welcome to the fray Insight!

Updated interest list...

HolyMan - Undecided, guilty of Arson
Worg - Undecided (perhaps Cavalier, Antipaladin, or Magus)
Velmont - Witch, guilty of Consorting with Dark Powers or Attempted Murder
Fangor the Fierce - Inquisitor of Asmodeus, guilty of Blasphemy
hafrogman - Half-Elf Rogue, guilty of High Treason (pending Insight's proposal)
Insight - Future Assassin?

And that makes six! I had thought initially to not make this a first come first served type of affair, but as I look at the six interested players, I find myself quite satisfied. This is a good group!

I think it's time to update the post title from 'recruiting' to 'full'.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2012)

Rogues Gallery is up! Feel free to stake a claim for your character sheet at any time.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/323989-way-wicked-campaign-evil-pcs-rogues-gallery.html#post5925977


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> EDIT: And that's what I get for taking so long writing my background.  I'll defer to Insight if he wants to be a rogue and see if I can adapt my background to something else.




I think my assassin will be quite different from what hafrogman has proposed.  My idea is a sort of "church assassin", ie some fundamentalist member of an evil church that undertakes missions on behalf of religious interests.  It's entirely possible that I will choose Asmodeus, since I understand that another character is using Asmodeus as a deity already.


----------



## hafrogman (May 29, 2012)

Insight said:


> I think my assassin will be quite different from what hafrogman has proposed.  My idea is a sort of "church assassin", ie some fundamentalist member of an evil church that undertakes missions on behalf of religious interests.  It's entirely possible that I will choose Asmodeus, since I understand that another character is using Asmodeus as a deity already.



Yeah, thematically we'd be quite different.  I'd just want to make sure we don't step on each other mechanically too much either.  But from the sounds of it, you might be more of a infiltrator/eliminate type rogue, while mine would be more of a social/spy rogue.  There's bound to be some overlap, but of course some synergy, too.

My skill list will probably look like this:
[sblock=skills]bluff             
diplomacy         
disable device    
disguise          
knowledge (history)            
knowledge (nobility)
perception        
sense motive      
sleight of hand   
stealth          
use magic device[/sblock]
That enough room to work in?


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2012)

Are we allowed to have more than one crime?  I find the following crimes to be pretty relevant to Osrin's backstory:

Attempted Murder, Blasphemy, Corsorting with Dark Powers, Heresy, Murder

Also, here are the skills in which Osrin will be trained:
[sblock=Trained Skills]Bluff, Disable Device, Disguise, Escape Artist, Knowledge - History, Knowledge - Local, Knowledge - Religion, Linguistics, Perception, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Stealth[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (May 29, 2012)

Eh, thinking about it more and looking at your list, I think we'll make a nasty pair more than we'll step on each other's toes.  So yeah, if you don't object, we'll just end up with two rogues, coordinating lies, disguises and scouting runs.


----------



## HolyMan (May 29, 2012)

Can't hurt to have two rogues disarming traps and picking locks. 

Are you allowed to aid another with those checks?? There's always only one rogue in the group so I have never seen it tried.

For me I have looking at all the different ways to make fire classes but now notice we are short some channel energy benefits. And channel energy is a big benefit I think.

I'm thinking LN Cleric(separatist) of Mitra 

He would get the channel positive energy and I could take Fire (from Asmodeus) as one of his domains.

Now the Question is will the real Mitra please stand up.

I like this document I found on Mitra...

[sblock=Goggle search Mitra cleric]
*Mitra, God of Justice, Fire and Law*
Friend of Man, The All-Seeing, and Lord of Justice
*Symbol:* A flame, and the lion
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Portfolio:* Justice
*Typical Worshipers:* Paladins, judges, magistrates, lawyers, police, the oppressed
*Cleric Alignments:* LG, LN, NG
*Domains: *Fire, Good, Law, Protection
*Favored Weapon:* Long Sword

 Mitra (My-tra), his titles are Friend of Man, The All-Seeing, and Lord of Justice. Mitra provides justice for his followers in ex-change they must treat each other fairly and hold to their given word. Mitra is widely worshiped throughout the Wilderlands. Sacred Oaths made in his name are sworn in front of holy fires. He is also popular among common folks as his clerics protect them against those who would exploit them or prey on them. His symbols are a flame, and the lion. 
 Before every criminal trial in civilized lands, good-hearted magistrates whisper prayers to Mitra, asking that he guide their judgments with temperance and resolve. 
 Commoners view Mitra and his clerics as stern arbiters of justice, often missing the paternal philosophical nuances of Mitraran doctrine for its more obvious black-and-white teachings on the nature of morality. They tend to view Mitra as something of a divine constant-- they know that Mitra expects fairness, good judgment, and kindness toward the innocent from his followers, and hence afford Mitra's clerics a great deal of trust.
Clerics of Mitra pray for spells at dawn. In addition to numerous minor holidays, Mitra's priesthood follows a strict regimen of monthly high rituals. On the first of each month, Mitrarans celebrate Seeing Justice, at which specially chanted prayers elicit the appearance of a white-hot war Longsword that glows with heat and light.

*DOGMA:* Reveal the truth, punish the guilty, right the wrong, and always be true and just in your actions. Uphold the law wherever you go and punish those who do wrong under the law. Keep a record of your own rulings, deeds, and decisions, for through this your errors can be corrected, your grasp on the laws of all lands will flourish, and your ability to identify lawbreakers will expand. Be vigilant in your observations and anticipations so you may detect those who plan injustices before their actions threaten law and order. Deliver vengeance to the guilty for those who cannot do it themselves.[/sblock]

And then there is this from one of the guys at Fire Mountain games...



			
				Fire Mountain Games on the paizo boards said:
			
		

> Zaister,
> 
> Mitra is actually three deities: Mitra the Shining Lord, Mitra the Beneficient Sun, and Mitra the Fire Undying. Of course, while there are three ways of worshipping Mitra, Mitra is also one. This is the great mystery of Mitra.
> 
> ...




________________________________________________

Either way I would like to make a lawyer  

*Background:*

Curz Wifflan was always a small craven of a man, so it gave him greater and greater pleasure to prosecute those larger, stronger, and more powerful than himself. The only thing that he could not abide by was the way the courts dealt with prisoners after he had found them guilt. 

Beheading, hanging, imprisonment??? These were not what the teachings of Mitra meant. "Deliver vengeance... punish the guilty..." and what better way then with the Lord of Justice's own creation... fire.

Burn them, make them suffer. Show others that they should hold to their oaths, keep their word and obey their superiors.

But those in power were soft hearted and weak. And though he argued long into the night for years with his fellow adjudicators they never listened. 

And so came the day he took matters into his own hands. And still they would no listen. When asked how he set the blaze that killed three chained prisoners and burned down half of the accompanying garrison, Curz simply replied. "Mitra granted my wish."

_____________________________________________

Wish to take: Fire and Nobility as domains. That works if the seconded quoted post from FMG is the Mitra you will be using for this game.

*Crimes:* Arson(main), Blasphemy, Murder

HM


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> Eh, thinking about it more and looking at your list, I think we'll make a nasty pair more than we'll step on each other's toes.  So yeah, if you don't object, we'll just end up with two rogues, coordinating lies, disguises and scouting runs.




The thing is, mathematically, there are only so many class skills.  I am getting 14 skill points and I can only put a rank in each skill, so in essence, I have to train 14 skills every level.

The difference between our rogues will be in practice and personality.  I doubt anyone will have too much trouble telling us apart.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2012)

Insight said:


> Are we allowed to have more than one crime?  I find the following crimes to be pretty relevant to Osrin's backstory:



Sure, that's just fine. I would like you to designate one as the 'primary' offense, but feel free to make Osrin's villainy as diversified as you like.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2012)

Insight/hafrogman: No problems here with two rogues. Carry on.

HolyMan: The Fire Mountain version of Mitra is definitely the one which is relevant for this game. I think the first version you found might be from Necromancer/Frog God Games. Then again, there seems to be a lot of overlap in terms of the two visions for this deity, so it might be a moot point.


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Sure, that's just fine. I would like you to designate one as the 'primary' offense, but feel free to make Osrin's villainy as diversified as you like.




All right.  I think the most serious of his crimes would be _murder_, so we'll go with that as the primary offense.


----------



## Disposable Hero (May 29, 2012)

After some thought my list of crimes include, but not limited to extortion, murder, and high treason. Extortion being the major of the three.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2012)

Sounds good, guys.

If anyone has a finished sheet for me to peruse, just let me know.


----------



## hafrogman (May 30, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Sounds good, guys.
> 
> If anyone has a finished sheet for me to peruse, just let me know.



Anitol's ready for review.


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2012)

Mine is ready as well (in the RG).


----------



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2012)

Terrific, I'll get on that this evening.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2012)

Curz is ready as well.

HM


----------



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2012)

hafrogman, Anitol is looking great. The only comment I have is that his Disable Device skill total will be only +7 as long as he lacks a set of proper thieves tools. Please just keep that in mind.

He's approved to start play.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2012)

Insight, did you use a 25 point buy for Osrin's ability scores? I was able to account for his current scores with only a 22 point buy (assuming he took his +2 racial bonus in DEX).


----------



## Disposable Hero (May 30, 2012)

I just need to finish Ethan's background and then he'll be ready for the approval process.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2012)

I've added some recent history about the kingdom of Talingarde to the rogues gallery. Feel free to peruse it at your leisure.

There is also a map of Talingarde, if you haven't seen that yet.


----------



## gdmcbride (May 30, 2012)

Greetings all,

Just posting a hello so I can more easily keep track of this pbp. Game on and have fun being bad guys.

Gary McBride
Fire Mountain Games


----------



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you, Gary!

We hope to do you proud.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2012)

gdmcbride said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Just posting a hello so I can more easily keep track of this pbp. Game on and have fun being bad guys.
> 
> ...




 Thanks for the interesting game. I am wondering what might be next on FMG's release list?

HM


----------



## Insight (May 30, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Insight, did you use a 25 point buy for Osrin's ability scores? I was able to account for his current scores with only a 22 point buy (assuming he took his +2 racial bonus in DEX).




I'll have to take a look.  I was pretty careful with my math, but I did move some scores around, so it's entirely possible that I missed something.  I'll take a look at it tonight.


----------



## gdmcbride (May 30, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Thanks for the interesting game. I am wondering what might be next on FMG's release list?
> 
> HM




I wonder about that sort of thing myself. 

No, but seriously, right now we are focused on getting all six Way of the Wicked books out. We hope to have those done by halloween.

*Book Four: Of Dragons and Princesses* is on track for a late June release.

After that, I can definitely confirm we plan to do something else. Exactly what that something is, we're still deciding. If you join our facebook page you will get announcements first.

If you are interested in discussing which adventure path we might do, their is a fairly vibrant discussion on paizo.com here.

Anyways, this is a total distraction from the business of the game, so I won't discuss this anymore here. 

Thanks for the kind words and thanks for your support!

Gary McBride
Fire Mountain Games


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2012)

Valeria is ready. I've decided that the main crime would be Consorting with Dark Power finally. Also, I have decided to go with a Patron of Elements, to fill a bit more the role of the arcane spellcaster slot. Fireball, among the spell list, will be welcome at some moment I think, but I will mainly choose my spells on the enchantment school.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2012)

HolyMan, I looked over Curz...loos good.

He's ready to start.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2012)

I just remembered, I owe you guys some benefits for your choice of crime, don't I?

HolyMan, for Curz...

[sblock=Arson]
You have willfully started a fire that destroyed property.
To be sent to Branderscar, you didn’t start just a minor
little trash fire. Your act of arson threatened a major
town, city, church or castle and likely cost someone their
life. You’ll be punished for your crime by facing the fire
yourself.
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: Whenever you score a critical hit with a fire
attack, you receive a +2 fire damage bonus to your
damage roll. This bonus is a trait bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2012)

hafrogman, for Anitol...

[sblock=High Treason]
You have willfully worked to bring down the current
Monarch of Talingarde -- the beloved King Markadian V
called the Brave of House Darius. To be successfully tried
for High Treason you have done more than merely dislike
the king, you did something tangible to undermine his
rule. Alas, that you failed at your plot and are now headed
to Branderscar Prison. Treason is the only crime that
is still punished by the gruesome ritual of being drawn
and quartered. Your stay at Branderscar will be brief.
Punishment: Death by drawing and quartering
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to Will saves.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (May 31, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Punishment: Death by drawing and quartering.



Kinda makes me hope that we don't escape, and that we have to continue the game as post-execution undead.  I get to be four mini-zombies!


----------



## Insight (May 31, 2012)

Osrin has been updated with the correct amount of ability score points.  I added "Crime: Murder" to his sheet as well.


----------



## Disposable Hero (May 31, 2012)

Ethan Thrace is ready for review and waits patiently sir. Also if there is a problem with his background, which I don't think there should be, just let me know and I can change anything as needed. Also in case I forgot to mention his major crime is extortion.

Edit: I asked Piratecat to change my name to Disposable Hero which I like better than Worg and it was  not taken. Sorry if there's any confusion.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 31, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Ethan Thrace is ready for review and waits patiently sir. Also if there is a problem with his background, which I don't think there should be, just let me know and I can change anything as needed. Also in case I forgot to mention his major crime is extortion.
> 
> Edit: I asked Piratecat to change my name to Disposable Hero which I like better than Worg and it was  not taken. Sorry if there's any confusion.



Ah, very good then! I was confused, but only momentarily.

To all: I will get all of the sheets approved tomorrow and into the weekend. I will also add some more campaign background info to the Rogues Gallery. We are on track to get IC thread launched on Monday of next week (possibly late Sunday night).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 1, 2012)

Jaylen the Heretic is now ready for approval.  Sheet should be updated with all the info I have.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm ready to cut down any would be heroes.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 3, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> I'm ready to cut down any would be heroes.



Excellent! I've been swamped with work and family stuff the last couple of days, but today is looking good, and I am committed to going over the last of the character sheets today and tonight. We remain on target to launch the IC thread tomorrow.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 3, 2012)

Insight, thanks for looking at Osrin's ability scores. Just one other thing: I think you only ranked 12 skills for him by my count; he's entitled to 14 (which you noted correctly just above).

Otherwise, he looks good to go!

[sblock=Murder]Murder
You have killed without just cause and been condemned
for it. To be sent to Branderscar Prison, this was no typical
killing but a particularly savage and unforgiveable act.
You may also have killed someone with powerful friends.
Note: You are not allowed to have killed someone in
the royal family of Talingarde. You may have tried (this
would instead be High Treason -- see above) but ultimately
they are too well protected.
Punishment: Death by beheading
Benefit: You deal 1 additional point of damage when
flanking a foe. This additional damage is a trait bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 3, 2012)

Disposable Hero, Ethan is ready to roll!

[sblock=Extortion]
Extortion
You have defrauded money from someone by holding
information of their wrongdoing over their heads. To
end up in Branderscar, this was no minor act of merely
threatening to expose someone. Instead you ave attempted
extortion against someone of great prominence
and for exorbitant stakes.
Punishment: Life at hard labor in the salt mines
Benefit: You receive a +2 trait bonus to Intimidate
checks, and Intimidate is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 3, 2012)

Velmont, I think Valeria should have 10 skill points available to her, not 9.

Otherwise, she is ready to start.

[sblock=Consorting with the Dark Powers]
You have been found guilty of summoning an evil outsider.
Likely you were captured by the famed witch hunter
Sir Balin of Karfeld. The last thing he said to you was,
“May Mitra have mercy upon your wretched, damned
soul.” If only you could get a chance at revenge!
Punishment: Death by burning
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus to Knowledge
(planes) and Knowledge (arcana) checks, and one of
these skills (your choice) is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 3, 2012)

Fangorn, lest you think you've been forgotten, rest easy. I will go over your sheet later this evening.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 3, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Velmont, I think Valeria should have 10 skill points available to her, not 9.




From what I calculated:

Witch: 2
Human: 1
Intelligence: 4
Campaign: 2

Total: 9

I'll be pleased to have 10, I just don't know where that last one would come form.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 3, 2012)

My mistake, I had her favored class bonus as skill rather than hit point. 9 it is!

She's good to go now.


----------



## Insight (Jun 3, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Insight, thanks for looking at Osrin's ability scores. Just one other thing: I think you only ranked 12 skills for him by my count; he's entitled to 14 (which you noted correctly just above).
> 
> Otherwise, he looks good to go!




I think I was laboring under the assumption that "cross-class" skills counted as 2 ranks.  Re-reading the PFRPG, I see that such is not the case.  I will correct this shortly.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 4, 2012)

Insight said:


> I think I was laboring under the assumption that "cross-class" skills counted as 2 ranks.  Re-reading the PFRPG, I see that such is not the case.  I will correct this shortly.



One thing that PFRPG improved on over D&D 3.x, in my opinion...less confusing this way.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 4, 2012)

Fangor, as promised...Jaylen is now approved!

[sblock=Heresy]
You have denied the supremacy of Mitra and been condemned
for it. For this to be a crime, you were not content
to keep your heresy to yourself. You tried to sway
others. Likely you were captured by the famed witch
hunter Sir Balin of Karfeld. The last thing he said to you
was: “Mitra may forgive you yet for your lies. Talingarde
will not.” If only you could get a chance at revenge!
Punishment: Death by burning.
Benefit: You receive a +1 trait bonus on all saving
throws against divine spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 4, 2012)

I've added a new section to the Campaign Background section of the Rogues Gallery....Geography.

Hopefully, all of you will have an opportunity to read through the History and Geography of Talingarde to lend a bit of setting immersion to your role-playing.

Speaking of role-playing, you'll have the chance to get that started very soon. IC thread launches tomorrow.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 4, 2012)

And we are live! Let's make it a great game. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/324462-malvoisins-way-wicked-act-1-knot-thorns-pfrpg.html#post5934206


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome! But what isn't awesome is I have to get ready for work and won't be able to get a proper intro post done until tomorrow morning or afternoon. But I'll get it in there.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 8, 2012)

Good stuff going on IC, guys! I'm off to work right now, will update again when I get home tonight.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, HM, that outburst from Curz is definitely not how I expected this thing to go...

I'll have the repercussions for that up later today.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry if it threw a monkey wrench in your plans but I think he is a little on the edge right now.

My problem is I have come up with a half dozen plans to escape, but I wish to play Curz as a follower and not the leader type. So it has been hard not to burst out listing ways we could get out.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Not sure but has the guard gone yet??

Just let me know when Curz is up. 

HM


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 13, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Not sure but has the guard gone yet??



I believe you'll find that the guard went, using his turn to stay put and yell for help.  It's time for the rest of us to act . . . trapped as we are in the cell.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 14, 2012)

Today has turned into a super busy day, guys, alas. I don't think I'll have much pbp time. Look for the continuance of combat tomorrow.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2012)

Should I take my turn?

I wanted to cast command on the guard.

HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 15, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Should I take my turn?
> 
> I wanted to cast command on the guard.
> 
> HM



Yep, please post your action for round one.

Sorry if that was unclear.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi guys, sorry for my absence.

Turns out crazy end of work week + 2 sick kids + Fathers Day weekend = No time for pbp.

Continuation of our combat will be up in a bit. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 18, 2012)

No problem man. RL gets crazy at times especially when you ass kids into the mix.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 18, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> No problem man. RL gets crazy at times especially when you ass kids into the mix.



Great typo.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 19, 2012)

New IC thread post is up, if anyone missed it.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 19, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Great typo.




Hmmm...I guess you can tell I didn't give it a once over before posting.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2012)

Jaylen had his spell ready to go off - readied action.  Any chance on that going off?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 20, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Jaylen had his spell ready to go off - readied action.  Any chance on that going off?



Ah, right, sorry I missed that. Sure, you can cast it as a Readied action. Make the rolls IC.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 25, 2012)

We've had a slow few days, so I thought I'd just give you guys a little nudge. We've had a few suggested actions, I'm just waiting for someone to pull the trigger.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I pulled the last trigger and thankfully everything worked out.

My character is a bit baffled and a lot over whelmed at the moment so he not going to suggest more than tentative advice.

HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 29, 2012)

Update coming tonight!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 1, 2012)

I updated the Rogues Gallery with a section for NPCs. So far it contains entries for Sgt. Blackerly, Tiadora, and Grumblejack.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 4, 2012)

Have a happy and safe 4th of July guys!


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 4, 2012)

Is anyone else starting to feel less like a band of evil geniuses and more like the cast of The Comedy of Errors?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey,  [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION].  Per the SRD, you can use weapon finesse for certain weapon based combat maneuvers.  Too late for the dice roll, but you could note the revised result in your post.


----------



## Insight (Jul 5, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> Hey,  [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION].  Per the SRD, you can use weapon finesse for certain weapon based combat maneuvers.  Too late for the dice roll, but you could note the revised result in your post.




All right.  I'll note it in the IC.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 5, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> Is anyone else starting to feel less like a band of evil geniuses and more like the cast of The Comedy of Errors?




...yea I guess that would be my fault. Should've stayed at the top of the stairs...


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 5, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> ...yea I guess that would be my fault. Should've stayed at the top of the stairs...



Oh, if it was just you it wouldn't be the same.  It's a lot of things adding together.  I didn't make the above post until after my own spectacular stealth attempt.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, things aren't exactly going perfectly, but you've done well enough so far, methinks. We'll see how this combat plays out.

And besides, you're only 1st level...fledgling 'evil masterminds' at best. Lots of room to get more diabolical as time marches on.

Speaking of which, I hope to update today, but it's shaping up to be a crazy one. If no update today, it will be tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2012)

Note - I am unsure as to what Jaylen will be able to do, as everyone goes before him.  He would like to see what's available by the time it's his turn.  If not, then he will move to the opposite side of the guards, blocking their way to the north.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Note - I am unsure as to what Jaylen will be able to do, as everyone goes before him.  He would like to see what's available by the time it's his turn.  If not, then he will move to the opposite side of the guards, blocking their way to the north.




No problem, you can hold off on posting Jaylen's action until the others have posted their actions first.

edit: A request (not just for yourself, but for everyone)...please try to reference the coordinates whenever you move or target someone, it makes my job much easier! Thanks!


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 7, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> edit: A request (not just for yourself, but for everyone)...please try to reference the coordinates whenever you move or target someone, it makes my job much easier! Thanks!



Yeah, I would have done that, except it's tough to know how movement counts down the stairs.  Which leads to . . .







Malvoisin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Anything further for Anitol this round,  hafrogman?



I was figuring that at half movement (due to stealthiness), that would be basically it for one round.


P.S.  In quoting the above post, I just noticed the file name for the map.  Nice.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I would have done that, except it's tough to know how movement counts down the stairs.  Which leads to . . .I was figuring that at half movement (due to stealthiness), that would be basically it for one round.
> 
> 
> P.S.  In quoting the above post, I just noticed the file name for the map.  Nice.



Fair enough! (...and thanks! Who doesn't like The King?)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll update everything tonight after work, guys.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 11, 2012)

*Short Delay*

Sorry guys, but some real life problems are killing my free time yesterday and today...maybe for another day or two also, we'll see. I'll get things back on track soon, thanks for being patient during the lull.


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone heard from Mal?  It's been 2 weeks with nothing.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 28, 2012)

Nope... [MENTION=40128]Malvoisin[/MENTION], I summon you.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2012)

Says he was here yesterday but didn't post anywhere.

Sigh... I would like to play this all out. If the group wishes to continue I will go and purchase the modules and we could continue.

Say we give Mal another two weeks?

HM


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2012)

It's been a month since anything happened in the IC.  It appears that our DM has flown the coop.  If HM would be willing to take over, I'd be interested in continuing playing in this.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2012)

I actually got the print/pdf bundle from over at paizo as I was thinking if we didn't get this rolling I would start anew.

I would prefer to keep this game going - and hand the reins back - as this is a good group of players and some interesting characters.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 8, 2012)

so, Game On?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2012)

I amw illing to continue, but not to take back the rein. I just stop my two game I was DMing because of lack of time.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2012)

Well that just leaves [MENTION=8858]hafrogman[/MENTION] to chime in if he still wishes to continue with this.

*Note on the Group:*

Velmont - Valeria, Female Human Witch (Elements Patron)
Fangor the Fierce - Jaylen, Male Human Inquisitor of Asmodeus
hafrogman - Anitol Barca, Male Half-Elven Rogue
Insight - Osrin Malekander, Male Human Rogue

*With NPCs*
HolyMan - Curz Wiffilan, Male Human Cleric of Mitra (Separatist)
Disposable Hero - Ethan Thrace, Male Human Anti-Paladin of Asmodeus

I will continue to play Curz as an NPC (almost as a minion of the groups) but do we wish to recruit another player to add in a new martial character after Ethan leaves? Or do you believe the group will be ok without one?

Either way I'll start a new IC tonight or tomorrow so we can finish that combat.

HM


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm willing to continue as Anitol.  I don't know how we'll fare without a martial type throughout the adventure.  I'd also be willing to swap Anitol out for something more tanky, since there's already a fair amount of overlap between him and Osrin, but I don't know how introducing new characters would work with the adventure setup.  But either way, we can game on for now.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> so, Game On?




Yep Game on! 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/327576-hms-way-wicked-ic.html

HM


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2012)

I am taking this opportunity - since the "reboot" has barely started - to gracefully bow out of this game.  I wish you all a great game!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Insight - I know you've been busy with RL, good luck to you.

So group is at the moment -

Velmont - Valeria, Female Human Witch (Elements Patron)
Fangor the Fierce - Jaylen, Male Human Inquisitor of Asmodeus
hafrogman - Anitol Barca, Male Half-Elven Rogue

*With NPCs*
Curz Wiffilan, Male Human Cleric of Mitra (Separatist)
Ethan Thrace, Male Human Anti-Paladin of Asmodeus
Osrin Malekander, Male Human Rogue

I had a pm for someone looking to join and they want to bring in their summoner, who was made for a previous WotW game.  I think adding the summoner and eidolon will put the party at 5 (6 with the NPC cleric).  And thus fill everything out.

For now just need hafrogman to chime in he's found the new IC and I'll advance the thread. Or by tomorrow night which ever comes first.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 17, 2012)

I am said player who PMd. 

Posted Laria in the Rogue's Gallery.  This starts my subscription of the OOC thread.  I will look for the IC thread, now.


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 20, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> For now just need hafrogman to chime in he's found the new IC and I'll advance the thread. Or by tomorrow night which ever comes first.



My bad, my apologies.

I'm here now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2012)

I head out tomorrow for a few nights stay in the wonderfully small island of Saipan. Staying in a Pacific Islands Club hotel. 

Last time I stayed at one of those places, they only had WiFi available in the lobby, but I was able to find a couch to sit and post some with my laptop. So I might be running silent and dark for a few days since the situation is unknown.  But my regular posting schedule will resume on the weekend.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

Velmont said:


> [SBLOCK=OOC]
> 
> @HolyMan : That's because we have no traits. If you look at the PC creation guideline in this post by Malvoisin, you can read:
> 
> ...




Hmmm... thanks Velmont.

I believe the Crime gave each PC a campaign trait to tie them into the adventure and I still wish for everyone to choose a second trait.

I don't think the +2 Skill Ranks per class to big a give - I actually use to do this all the time in my 3.5 games as I thought the numbers should all have been a bit higher. So we will keep that - and perrinmilller please add the two ranks if you already haven't.

So the characters stay the same and everyone add in that second trait please.

HM


----------



## Velmont (Aug 31, 2012)

I've chosen my second trait. Please note that this is my last day at my work, and I will give back my computer as it was my company's PC. I won't post for this long week-end and Tuesday, I start at my new job and I will know more about what PC I'll have at my new job. I'll give you news next week.

During that time, you can NPC Valeria if I am slow to play and just put as much people to sleep as possible.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2012)

I went and added 2 Skill Points, but then went back and removed them.  I think I should only have 6 (2+2+2) and that's what I had already.

Btw, I have been waiting on another DM update for Laria's scene.  But, if we are waiting on the others to catch up some, I understand.  Just wanted to check to make sure I was not forgotten.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2012)

HM, I went and swapped out some cantrips on Laria.  Since I am really just getting started, I figured it would be okay.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2012)

How many people are actually playing?  
I am comfortable with DM updates 2-3 times a week, but if players are not able to even post once per week, this game is not going to get anywhere.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm still in, but I with my new job, and the fact I have no more personal PC, I have less time to update. I have tendency to reply mainly to thread appearing in my user control panel. and if I don't do it, I can forget to do it later.

Also, I figure Valeria is in the armory at the moment, so I can't concieve how she could have seen the blond haired woman look outside.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess a* Roll Call* is in order.

After this weekend if we are down some people I will try a re-recruitment.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2012)

If it comes to that, I have an idea, HM.  Might need to apply same thing to Carrion Crown too for that matter.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 28, 2012)

I am here, was on vacation 1 week, training this week, back to work next week.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2012)

Alright let's see what we have here...

A witch
A summoner
A inquisitor

And I'll keep Curz on as the NPC help, so add 

A cleric

Well I'll reopen recruitment to see if we can get a rogue or fighter (or someone whose both)

But for now the game will be updated weekly to bi-weekly as it has been.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait.  You are not looking to update 2-3 times per week, but instead maintain a one post every 1-2 weeks?


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok, I'm interested.  I'll even play a warrior (fighter) with a possible multi- later on into rogue.  I'm thinking that "Joffer" was hanging out with his devil-worshipping buddies one Friday night when a dispute arose over whose turn it was to deflower the next maiden that they saw.  Blows were struck, weapons drawn, and the watch called (oops, almost said 'summoned').  When the dust cleared, Joffer was charged with both Duelling Unto Death and Bowing Down to Unsavories.  Prepared to leave it to GM discretion as to which crime controls for the extra, add-on thingy.

How's that look?

HM, thanks for the tip here, but I was left with the impression that you'd be runing the game?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry perrinmiller I meant I will be updating once to twice a week whether players post or not. Even if it's like the little bump I gave the game with the sergenat asking about the ogre.

And Welcome aboard Leif. 

Good start I'll look into the extra trait here in a second. For now in the IC we can say your character lied about his name and we'll switch your character when he's ready for DH's.

He was an anti-paladin that didn't use his abilities so he could just have been lying. When your character is ready post him in the RG...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/323989-way-wicked-campaign-evil-pcs-rogues-gallery.html

And yes I did take over the game after we lost our DM.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2012)

Well it looks like a good fit for a warrior is the crime of Dueling unto the Death. The other looks ear marked for spell casters.

This will provide you with a +1 to Fort saves.

HM


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool, HM, +1 to fort saves [for Duelling Unto the Death] sounds good to me..  

*[npc/GM] HolyMan - Curz Wiffilan, Male Human Cleric of Mitra (Separatist)
Disposable Hero - Ethan Thrace, Male Human Anti-Paladin of Asmodeus
*Velmont - Valeria, Female Human Witch (Elements Patron)
*Fangor the Fierce - Jaylen, Male Human Inquisitor of Asmodeus
hafrogman - Anitol Barca, Male Half-Elven Rogue
Insight - Osrin Malekander, Male Human Rogue

* = still playing

Who is playing the Summoner, or is that our witch?


Actually, I'll have to give it some more thought, but I could conceivably be talked into playing a human anti-paladin of Asmodeus....

   [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], since there are only 5 pages of the IC since you took over, I'll try to read over them later tonight.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2012)

Actually, HM, I'm thinking now that I'd rather play an evil barbarian, if that's ok.  So he'd have to be chaotic evil.

I'll keep the name Joffaquich, nickname "Joffer."  He's just a totally bloodthirsty dude, a true barbarian.  Think -- the bad guy in "Highlander."  He, like, eats the livers and hearts of foes he slays.  Note that I didn't say 'defeats.'  In his mind, there is no victory as long as the other guy still draws breath.


----------



## Seven (Oct 3, 2012)

I see you could use a rogue. I would be interested in taking the role if you still need another PC. He would be the killer for hire type and would take levels in the Assassin PrC. Just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2012)

I am playing the summoner, Lief.  Nice to meet ya. 

Thanks, HM.  Glad we are planning to move along faster than glacial speed once we settle on active players.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> I am playing the summoner, Leif.  Nice to meet ya.




Thanks, pm, looking forward to being evil with you!

Do your Summoner and I _really_ have the same name?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2012)

Leif said:


> Thanks, pm, looking forward to being evil with you!
> 
> Do your Summoner and I _really_ have the same name?



Not unless you are woman name Laria.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2012)

Seven said:


> I see you could use a rogue. I would be interested in taking the role if you still need another PC. He would be the killer for hire type and would take levels in the Assassin PrC. Just let me know. Thanks.




Welcome Seven - sure is room for a rogue/assassin - welcome to the evilness.

I'm not sure as to character generation it's around here somewhere. Just let me know your crime and you may also take over a PC's place (saying you lied about his name later), works better than finding a place to edge you in.

You and Leif can both start posting in the IC if you wish there is some RP coming up, and once we get through that I'll give Leif's character a few hearts and livers to eat. 

HM


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Not unless you are woman name Laria.



  Not last time I checked.


----------



## Seven (Oct 4, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Welcome Seven - sure is room for a rogue/assassin - welcome to the evilness.
> 
> I'm not sure as to character generation it's around here somewhere. Just let me know your crime and you may also take over a PC's place (saying you lied about his name later), works better than finding a place to edge you in.
> 
> ...




I have some reservations on playing another player's PC but I guess it could work or I could play him like I've been there from the start.

I'll get some stats and what not drawn up and see how I want to play him as far as combat and so forth. I recently read through most of 'The Way of Shadows' and really like the Durzo Blint character, so maybe I'll shape him his image...to a point.

And thank you for letting me join.

One last thing...do I have to be human? It's not a deal breaker.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome to EnWorld, Seven.  I see you joined LPF as well. 

I really like that trilogy as well.

Since you are new here, can you tell us more about yourself and your experience with PF and PbP?

For my 2cp, let Seven make what ever Rogue he wants to replace the previous character.  I have not met any of them and would not know the difference.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry if I wasn't clear - make your own character and he will take the "body" of one of the existing characters. What we will need is for him to continue to call himself by the original character's name until he gets caught in the lie (assuming he does).

This is so we don't have to introduce Seven's character he was there all along pretending to be someone else.

HM


----------



## Seven (Oct 4, 2012)

Will do Holyman. If he's not returning I think I'll 'take over' Insight's rogue with my own tweeks. I'll go ahead and make him human as well. I would leave the crime a Murder, since he's going to be an assassin and all. So I'll get to work on him.

As for my experience with PF and PbP, I've played PF from launch, DND since 2nd Ed., and I'm new to PbP, which is why I've been trolling the boards so hard to see how things are done.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2012)

HM, I've done a pretty extensive re-build of my character.  He now bears no resmblance to the original character.  Sorry, didn't mean to make it more difficult for you to get us together.  But, for what it's worth, I really like the PC I've come up with now.  [C/E Human Barbarian, worshipper of Lamashtu]  And if you say we all know each other and have been associated for.... however long, who are we to question you?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2012)

Seven said:


> As for my experience with PF and PbP, I've played PF from launch, DND since 2nd Ed., and I'm new to PbP, which is why I've been trolling the boards to hard to see how things are done.



Thanks, mate.  Short and to the point.

Here is some general PbP advice: http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-pathfinder/315221-pmillers-dm-workshop-series-2.html#post5985056

Since I have not see the others playing LPF either, they might want to take a look as well. 

The true art of good PbP role-playing to continually either interact with the scenery and your fellow players.  Interaction is not only talking, but includes body language as well for those not so chatty characters.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 5, 2012)

I have been constantly going back and forth in regards to joining LPF.  I know the concept, the idea, but would like to know someone's unbiased view on how it works in regards to Pbp, flow/speed of game, etc.

As for this game, it has been a little tough to keep interested with the slowness, which I am trying to hack through anyways.  I still like the characters involved, the concept and the intro.  The influx of new characters/players is not viewed as problematic in my opinion, as it's usually how a story makes for an interesting development.  Nobody really knows who anybody else is right now, so escaping prisoners joining in a group seems to open the door for ANYONE to join at anytime.

Now, let's go kill some guards!


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2012)

Psst, HM.  Larissa is playing in Forge of Fury with you.  Laria is in this game. 

Since it has taken so long RL to get characters to come down the hallway, I have been leaving that disguise spell in effect until Anitol at least sees her. Hope you don't mind, HM.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Thanks, mate.  Short and to the point.
> 
> Here is some general PbP advice: http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-pathfinder/315221-pmillers-dm-workshop-series-2.html#post5985056
> 
> ...



Also, don't forget that even if your character has nothing to do or say, you can still make a post to tell the other players what he/she is thinking.  Regular posting every few days is key to keeping a game thriving.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2012)

Leif said:


> Also, don't forget that even if your character has nothing to do or say, you can still make a post to tell the other players what he/she is thinking.  Regular posting every few days is key to keeping a game thriving.



That was point number 3 on that linked post. 

And {cough, cough} read point number 5, Leif.


----------



## Leif (Oct 5, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> That was point number 3 on that linked post.
> 
> And {cough, cough} read point number 5, Leif.



ok, ok.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2012)

*Thinking About Following Suit*

It occurs to me that it might be fun to run an Evil-PC-only game.  Think there's enough interest here to support another one, or is this lot [present poster included] the full extent of Dastardly ENWolders?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2012)

Another Way of the Wicked game?

Or just a game where the party tries to take over the world?

HM


----------



## Seven (Oct 6, 2012)

I could go for another evil game as long as it wasn't 'Way of the Wicked'. Also I could go for a 'Slumbering Tsar' game.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2012)

I am sure there are more Evil players out there. 

There is one thing about playing Evil, if you want it to last and be enjoyable, there needs to be a common tie or goal.  Otherwise the game turns into people needing or wanting to PvP others to stay in character, or they really don't act evil.  Evil characters are bitchy and don't play nice with others. 

For example: You could have two CE barbarian maniacs.  To work together, maybe they are brothers, so they won't kill each other.  They work with an evil sorcerer who tells them what to do (reading bosses them around).  People would find it easier to play the brothers, but not many people would enjoy always being bossed around by the sorcerer.

I would be interested, depending who was playing, the style of game, and a few other things.

What would be neat would be if we could set up a game with two groups, heroes and anti-heroes, running separately yet always getting in each others way and foiling plans.  However, I have yet to figure out how that would work that would not result in PvP and several unhappy players. 

Leif, I also have an idea about starting a PF game that will attract quality players and try to get a group that works well together and helps reduce the inevitable attrition that is too common. It would not follow the typical recruitment we see here at EnWorld, nor would it be invite only. While I don't have the time to run it solo, atm.  I could co-DM with someone and it could be an evil game.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2012)

Seven said:


> I could go for another evil game as long as it wasn't 'Way of the Wicked'. Also I could go for a 'Slumbering Tsar' game.





HolyMan said:


> Another Way of the Wicked game?
> 
> Or just a game where the party tries to take over the world?
> 
> HM




I'm not familiar with any evil modules, or anything called Way of the Wicked besides this game, so it'd be homebrew.  I tale that back!  I did order an evil module or two some time back.  I'll have to find it (them?), and see about that.  Hmmm....



perrinmiller said:


> Leif, I also have an idea about starting a PF game that will attract quality players and try to get a group that works well together and helps reduce the inevitable attrition that is too common. It would not follow the typical recruitment we see here at EnWorld, nor would it be invite only. While I don't have the time to run it solo, atm.  I could co-DM with someone and it could be an evil game.



Right now I'm a little cautious about who I co-DM with, and I really don't know you very well at all, sorry.  I'm only currently co-DMing with my bud of many, many years, Scotley.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2012)

Leif said:


> Right now I'm a little cautious about who I co-DM with, and I really don't know you very well at all, sorry.



While this is true, it is also changeable. 

I am not in any hurry, at the moment.  Offer to discuss it is open.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2012)

Ah, Leif, your mini-stats is a whole character sheet.  

When we scroll down to review posts while drafting our own, the spoilers are no longer active and it takes up a page or two.

Could you please condense into a actual mini-stats (6-10 lines) and then just link to your RG post for the whole sheet? 

Thanks.


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2012)

Sure, you got it boss!  Matter of fact, I'll just take him down altogether.  You guys have fun.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2012)

Umm, okay.  

So, before I post Laria again in reply to Jaylen (as Laria has the key, I don't think our Ogre will be eating the sergeant just yet.  ), are we waiting on Seven to still to get into things? I think it is only courteous to wait for Velmont to post IC for his witch as well.

Btw, my intention was to fully interrogate the Sergeant.  We have a map and with you others killing several guards (I am assuming), the inner prison might be clear of bad guys and we could have time to plot and gather information from our prisoner.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> <snip> the inner prison might be clear of bad guys<snip>.





You are the bad guys, 

I usually like to give people two to three days to post something and then I nudge a thread along.

I tried to start everyone thinking of what happens when they do get out.

- Worried about being followed/chased?
- Escapees would become big bounty. So do you escape and have it known? fake your deaths? Not scared and wish to fight bounty hunters every once in a while?

Wanted a bit of RP and have a little up front knowledge to play with as the DM.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> You are the bad guys,
> 
> I usually like to give people two to three days to post something and then I nudge a thread along.



Not in Laria's eyes.   She is a good person, clearly the world has it against her.  Those guards are evil rapists of the corrupt government.  I do not know what you are talking about, HM. 

Yeah, I understand your style of moving things along, HM.  But, as Laria has no idea what the others have done, I was hoping some RPing interaction to find out.  So far not much.  Maybe the DM run NPCs will have to do all the work, yeah?

I have OOC knowledge and I don't want to use it without IC support.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 10, 2012)

Ooooo, nice option there, faking our deaths.  Burning the place down, charred remains are hard to discern...


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Ooooo, nice option there, faking our deaths.  Burning the place down, charred remains are hard to discern...



I agree, the GP/XP mongering gamer in me wants to clean the place out and loot it for all its worth.  Then put bodies in the cell bock to make it look like people died in there when we burn the place down, to cover the breakout and escape.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> "The cells and the  path to here are all cleared.  No guards were left alive.  Seeing as  how you had to come in the front way, how many guards are that way?"



HM, do you have an answer for this?  I don't know what Laria saw.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2012)

@HM, What is in the storage room where Sgt Blackerly was locked into? 
I think this question was forgotten, or do you expect a player to search it first instead of just looking in through the doorway?
 [MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION], Since I had addressed a few questions to you, I don't mean to skip over you.  I think I left it so you can still to respond, if you want to.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2012)

Umm, I had thought I had made a point of not letting the Sergeant go and then Laria asked Jaylen to watch him.  Are we forgetting this intention? Or is it a penalty for poor gameplay?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2012)

I left it out. 

Your character did tell the NPCs that the sergeant was her prisoner, but since nobody was set to watching him for her, they took him during her summoning of the eidolon.

I know things get complicated with keeping track if what's what at this slow pace, but the sergeant isn't needed so I dropped the complication, of having a prisoner while trying to burn down his home and kill all his men.

HM


----------

